# Land of the Lost rebooted for 2009



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

1970's Saturday morning show from Sid and Marty Kroft, "Land of the Lost" has been remade and will hit the big screen on June 5th.

The 2009 butchering of this classic TV Shows will star Will Ferrell.

More Info: http://www.landofthelost.net/


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, think I saw this months ago. Still bad...


----------

